# Contact Exodus V



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Legion of Vengeance I : Contact Exodus V

Foreword
A lone figure strode the corridors of the battle-barge _Emperor’s Wrath_, his armour quietly clinking in the silent hallways. Each step could be heard clearly, the heavy foot descending onto the metal floors with a defined thud. A light flickered and went out. The hallway descended into darkness. A low whine and the world turned green. He kept walking, ignoring the darkness as his helmet automatically adjusted the optics to cope with the lack of light. He heard a light hiss as the door ahead of him opened and flooded the hallway and his vision with light. Again, his optics rapidly adjusted. He stepped through and turned left into the armoury, his bulky frame sliding gracefully through the power arch that locked the armoury if the hull was breached by enemy boarders. _“Ah, you have come. Here, I have your weapons ready” _whined a metallic voice as the servitor turned to face the man. Standing 7 feet tall, the man was encased in power armour, offering protection against many enemy rounds and sealable against hostile environments. This man was a mighty Space Marine, one of the Imperium’s finest fighters. He had lived for centuries, fought countless battles and slain many of those who dared to stand against him. His name was Vindarius. This is his story.


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

awesome. more please!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for your support vacantghost. The next update will be soon, I will start writing tonight.

EDIT: Here we go guys, here's chapter one.

Chapter 1 : For the Legion, for the Emperor!

The drop pod entered the atmosphere, shaking violently, making all inside feel a little nauseous despite their superhuman bodies. For a moment it was quiet. They braced. 5, 4, 3, 2, 1. The retro-thrusters kicked in hard, slowing the drop pod’s decent. They hit the ground hard, and the doors blew open, exposing the marines to the harsh sounds of the battlefield. They were on one of Jakart’s many moons. The rough sounds of Orky weaponry chattered out across the battlefield. The blinding light flooded into the pod, and the marines’ optics adjusted aptly. Targets instantly came up on the HUD’s of each man, and he adjusted his aim slightly. Bolter fire rang out, a loud thump-thump-thump…thump-thump-thump. Orks fell thick and fast as combat squad Exidus moved out towards their objective quickly. Their goal, to disable the Ork’s manufacturing facilities. The ground was slick with blood, and the air stank of burnt corpses, not entirely filtered by the respirators. The squad pressed forward throw the throng of Orks, blade in one hand, bolter in the other. Slashing and gunning down their foes, they cleaved through the enemy lines. The occasional lucky round penetrated their armour, but they pushed on, relying on their armour and superhuman bodies to keep them alive. More drop pods rained down around them, though they took little notice. 

One by one the members of Exidus reached the doors of the factory, pressing their backs against the wall and keeping back the horde of orks. Sergeant Hellius kicked in the door and sprayed the room with fire. His magazine clicked empty, and he ducked for cover. Vindarius was next. He was the newest member of the squad, having recently been made a battle-brother. This was his first battle, he did everything by the book. Step through the door, scan, target, fire, move, target, fire, reload. One by one the remaining 3 marines moved through the door and into the relative safety of the factory, Tertion, Xerxius and Calixium. Xerxius held the squads special weapon, a flamer. Loaded with promethium, it was perfect for eliminating large groups of enemies at once, and great for clearing rooms. Xerxius stepped forward and thrust his barrel through the door before letting out a jet of fire. Screams could be heard from the next room, and the squad moved through and finished of the burning Orks with quick bursts from their bolters. The next door led into the factory floor. Filing through one by one, the squad moved along the wall, disposing enemies as they came across them. They reached a staircase, which led to a walkway. Climbing it rapidly, Hellius stabbed one ork before letting a burst of fire into the next. Pushing the bodies off the side of the railings, the squad was quickly in place. Standing above the various machines in the mek shop, the squad threw their krak grenades into the working parts, destroying vital equipment and the occasional unlucky grot. Their objective complete, they were to move back to extraction and await pick up. 

Moving out, Vindarius took point. They filed back through the way they came felling Orks as they made their retreat. The squad was making a quick exit out through the rear doors and back into the battleground when an explosion rocked the factory. *Squad Exidus, pull out immediately. Your location is designated for a bombing run* crackled the radio. Vindarius knew what that meant. He set off at top speed, his armour making him move effortlessly across the churned wasteland. There were dead Orks everywhere, with squads of marines walking through and finishing off those who were only injured with calculated ruthlessness. They were killing machines, and Vindarius knew it all to well after his years of training and indoctrination. 

Squad Exidus moved at a jog back to the extraction point to await a thunderhawk transport. They watched in awe as three massive thunderhawks roared overhead and dropped their payload onto the few orks left inside the factory. One peeled off and turned towards them before setting down 10 meters away. The mission had been a textbook success, and the squad was bound to be rewarded in some way. Even so, Vindarius had his weapons and armour to clean, a ritual to keep.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Very good story bud! Well-written and easy to follow(my two favorite things in a story LOL), it made for a good read. If I could make a suggestion, cut a bit back on your descriptions of the minor bits and bobs. Being descriptive is good(and it shows in this story) but you don't want to take too much time on all the little details as it will slow the flow of the story. Beyond that little niggle, excellent work. Keep it up mate as I'm enjoying this one! 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry for the delay guys, here's the next chapter.

Chapter 2 : Blood-forged battle-ties

Back on the ship, Vindarius was in his quarters, taking care of his armour. Sitting at his station, he picked a row of bullets out of his left shoulder pad, laying them down on a tray along with the other fragments of cursed Xeno weaponry embedded in his armour during the battle. Carefully filling the gaps, he re-painted his squad symbol onto the shoulder pad. The white stood out against the dull red-orange of his armour, the gold insignia glinting in the rooms low light. Satisfied, he slid the armour plate back onto his shoulder. A faint hiss followed by a solid click signalled the plate’s reconnection with the armour’s systems. His armour check was complete. He stood and tested all systems once. Faint beeps, hisses, clicks and whines signalled the various check lists being completed, systems exercising their ability and fluids flowing back into their respective chambers. Content with his servicing of his armour, he took off his helmet, picked up his bolter and headed down to the armoury and firing range.

As he entered the armoury he overheard a conversation. Apparently they had wiped out all resistance on the Jakartian moon and were moving out of the current sector and further into the Halo Zone. He had heard little about the sector for which they were destined, other than navigation was risky due to the Astronomican being very difficult to detect. It was all rumours though, and he didn’t really believe it. His faith in the Emperor was strong. Muttering a prayer of guidance, he picked up his newly serviced bolter, slotted in a magazine and strode down the range to find an unoccupied space.

Firing rounds down-range was one of Vindarius’ favourite ways of relaxing. The rhythmic thump-thump-thump cleared his mind. He felt amazing as he destroyed target after target, his clear mind sending each shot home, stomach, chest, and head as the three round burst hit home, kick back guiding each shot slightly higher. His magazine clicked empty, and he routinely changed back. The light click of the mag release, the metallic thump as the mag hit the floor, the slide-click-thunk of a new mag sliding home. 

Back into the rhythym, Vindarius’ mind strayed back to the battle, back to the deafening roar of his gun, the excitement, the blood lust, the hate. His mind flashed back to the factory, stepping into the room, pivot left, squeeze blam-blam-blam, spin right, squeeze blam-blam-blam. Step forward, swing-crunch, step back, blam-blam-blam. Sidestep right, spin behind cover. Ping-ping thud as enemy rounds flew by, embedding themselves in the cover and his left shoulder pad. Step out, blam-blam-blam, step, step, charge, smash. Blood, bone. Step back, blam-blam-blam. “Room Clear”. Click, thump, slide-click-thunk. Click-slide-click. Bolt chambered.

Snapping back into reality he heard his magazine clicking empty. Looking around, he noticed his squad leader Hellius looking at him. Lowering his weapon, he gathered his empty mags and made to leave. He felt a hand on his shoulder. 
“You did well Brother, you fought well. After battle flashbacks are common amongst new battle-brothers, especially after their first fight. Do not worry young one, you will get over them soon enough” Hellius assured him. 
“Thank you sergeant” replied Vindarius.
“We are battle-brethren now young one, call me Hellius”
“Thank you sir, er, I mean Hellius”
Hellius smiled.
“You will get used to it soon”
Hellius turned and walked away. Vindarius knew he was going to get aong well with his sergeant, he just hoped the rest of the squad would take to him as well as his sergeant did.


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

excellent ,really good read Ordo Xeno Commander :drinks:


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi,
Great so far Ordo Xenos Commanderk: hmm very simmilar to something Im writing (Swords of Vengence not Legion, Bolter in 1 hand chainsword in the other, Emperors Wrath is still a ship) :grin:but Im not saying there's any link seeing as the last time I posted it was months and months ago (June I think) anyway its written alot better than when I was trying the simmilar thing:biggrin:

Sniper


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

Looks like it is going good, keep it up.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Very, very nice attention to detail, OXC! And the sounds and smells are very good. Keep it up!

-Dirge


----------



## Iron Corsair (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, this is quite a good read, Ordo Xenos Commander! I like it. Keep up the excellent work! :biggrin:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

well it looks like I have to get off my fat lazy ass and write some more
next update soonish.


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes very true my friend:biggrin:

Liking the work, very well written.I apologise for not saying more....I cant say more than what has been posted buddy:grin:

Cheers and Happy writing,

Zboy234


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Update time! Finally haha

*Rapid Insertion*

Later that evening Vindarius was in the mess hall, dining with the rest of Exidus. Hellius was off to his left, Tertion to his right, Xerxes across the table with Calixium next to him. Each ate silently, going over the day's battle in their minds. Xerxes was what could be described as friendly, and rapidly took a liking to Vindarius. He was enthusiastic when it came to fighting, and loved his promethium, although always undertook his tasks with a casual demeanour. Calixium was close to Xerxes, they had been initiated together and had fought side by side for many battles, each with the scars and tales to prove it. Tertion was the quiet one, keeping to himself and his daily rituals. Rumour had it that his world had been exterminated soon after his recruitment. Normally enough to turn a man to chaos, the event only fuelled his hatred of all that the Imperium opposed, and he was a ruthless killer. Last but not least was the Sergeant, Hellius. Having taken Vindarius under his wing, he had grown quite a bond with him and now took great care in instructing Vindarius in the ways of battle, training him with the best tool, experience.

Once the squad had finished their meals, it was time to train. Single file, they made their way to the armoury. After a few minutes of clicks, whirrs and clanks, they had all donned their armour and loaded their weapons, ready for the Legion's monthly war games. Stepping out of the armoury and into the hallways, they made their way to the hangar level of the battle-barge and boarded a thunderhawk. Each squad had their own thunderhawk for the wargames, each being inserted in different locations upon the nearest unimperialised world at different times. Strapping themselves in, Exidus prepared for the short flight down to the planet surface. A loud whine, followed by a roar, indicated the engines starting, causing the hawk to tremble slightly. Slowly the hawk left the hangar and began it's decent to planet level. The bumpy ride through the atmosphere was soon over, and nothing the squad couldn't handle. 

Levelling out, the hawk's pilot told them over the intercom that they were 60 seconds from insertion. _"Lock and load people"_ Sergeant Hellius said through their helmet mikes. Lots of clicking indicated mags sent home, rounds chambered and safety's checked. _"30 seconds"_. Vindarius could feel the excitement building up in him, but strove to control it as he knew that any over-active marine could jeopardise the whole squad. He had been through hawk insertions many times before, and knew the drill. What he didn't know was that this one was different from standard procedure.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Tension! Very nice! Post more soon.

-Dirge


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Update time!

_"10 seconds"_ the captain voxed. Vindarius prepared himself for his charge out of the hatch. He saw the rest of the squad stand. He was 1st man, right row. The front hatch began to lower. peering out, he saw 2 poles extend out the front of the 'hawk, a coil of rope at the far end. He looked down. They were still 100 metres above the ground. Confusion swept over him. 

_"What's happening?"_ he yelled over the roar of the retro thrusters. 

_"Ziplining"_ was the sole reply. 

Next thing he knew, he had been shoved forward and into empty space. Reflex took over and his hand shot out and grabbed the rope. It whined through his hands and milliseconds later he hit the ground, hard. He heard someone land next to him. Turning he saw Hellius. 

_"Good fun eh kid"_ he said.

_"Certainly wasn't expecting it, although now that I think about it, that was pretty fun."_ he replied.

_"We got a job to do, lets move"_

_"What about the rest of the squad"_

_"They are being dropped 2 klicks south-east from here, we are converging on the target location in 20 standard terra minutes, or STM"_

_"Roger"_

They had landed in a small clearing approximately 1.5 klicks north-east of their target location and had the most ground to cover. Stepping forward into the bush, the marines turned on their thermal vision, the dense bush blocking standard lines of sight. Flicking their selectors to single shot to conserve ammo, they slung their weapons over their shoulder's and unsheathed their knives. Hacking through the bush was hard work, but soon the bush cleared a little, and the going got easier. They started moving quicker and covered the first klick with ease.

_"We are approximately 0.5 klicks from the target location. Time to get serious"_ Hellius said, pulling out his bolter, checking the mag, chamber and sights before looking over to Vindarius who was doing the same.

_"We go in, neutralise the enemy, disable the emplacements and get out. Ready kid?"_ he asked.

_"Ready"_

Bolter's raised, the 2 marines began the slow stalk into the target zone. A large grey building came into sight, weapons sprouting from windows, gun emplacements on the roof and improvised barricades at every entrance. Vindarius had no idea how they were going to ever get close, let alone neutralise the whole area.


----------



## Iron Corsair (Nov 5, 2008)

Excellent so far, Ordo Xenos Commander! The cliffhanger is excellent. Keep it up!


----------

